# Why do you take this so serious?



## MedicPrincess (Mar 3, 2005)

Last night we got out of class really early.  So one of the guys and I decided to head out and grab some dinner and study.  A couple of the girls asked if they could tag along and we were like Sure, but understand we really do study.  We don't just say we are and then sit over there and get drunk.

So we get there and him and I break out our books and get right into it.  The other two girls begin just chatting away about their boyfriends, and the party they went to last weekend, and the party they are going to have this weekend, blah blah blah....

Well I kept asking them questions, and they would get them wrong.  So the other guy and I would try and explain to them what the correct answer is,and they would go right back to chatting about their boyfriends, ect.

After about an hour of this, one of them looks at me and says "You need to lighten up.  You take this sh*t way to seriously!" 

The other says "Yea you should do what I do.  I don't read the chapters at all.  Then the day of the test, about 2 hours before class, I just start cramming.  Works for me."

So I ask "Oh, yea?  What did you get on your last test?  And the one before that?  How many times did you have to go through the Skill Stations tonight?  What was your final grade for EMT 1?"

Her answers were as follows "56. 62. 8. 75"

So as nice as I could manage, with as little sarcasm as possible, and at the exact same time as the guy that came with us said "Yea, sounds like its working for you."

Then him and I both went on to explain why we "take this way to seriously."  And when we were done, they both got up and left.  Finally, got some real studying done.  

Oh, and for the record, He has the top average in our class, I am 2 points behind him with the second highest.  But thats okay, I will catch him on this next exam.  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## EMTstudent (Mar 3, 2005)

Way to go! 

I would have done the same thing.  There are some people in my class that are just doing it half-a$$ too.  They just don't care about it.   <_< Which bothers me, because if they don't take the class seriously, then why are they in the class??? Why not let someone else register for the class who really wants to get into emergency medicine...

*ranting off*


----------



## Wingnut (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm with ya princess! I studied my butt off and was top of the class...3 of us had a competition for it, and we studied together, had lunch together & took our breaks together...a handful of others did fairly well but everyone else kind of skidded by. You'd think that would tell people something??


Now if only I could get that to work in my anatomy class


----------



## emtbuff (Mar 3, 2005)

Good Job for you all.  I know when I took the class since I was the youngest, and was the only one in high school I did alot of studying during my lunch hour sitting in the senior lounge.  Which was always fun.  But when we did study between breaks and stuff I would jump right on in and help and study with everyone else.  

Now that I am nursing I have seen what happens to those that take it seriouse as to those that think it will be a good paying job when they get done.  Out of my nursing class we started with 16 students.  After first semester we were down to 9 students.  Supposively next semester we are suppose to be adding a couple (we say only if they aren't crappy) but all in all it is easy to pick out those that take it serious and those that don't.  

However on the other hand it has became quite evedinet to me that there are some in the class that i teach now that do really well on the practicle stations and do very poor on the written.  It all kinda depends on your abilities and what you are best at.  

All in all keep up the good work and keep taking it seriously but don't forget to have time to have fun to.


----------



## EMTstudent (Mar 3, 2005)

Yeah, I am in the same boat.  I have a study group with 2 other people.  We are doing pretty well in the class. I think my class is fairly average.  My grades are near the top... so I am not the best student, but I know I am doing my best and it shows when I pass all the the tests and I don't have to retake them and most of the others have to retake all of their tests.  In our class, you have to maintain above an 80%.  Below 80 is considered failing. 

Right now I have a 96 average.  Although it's not the 100% I am striving for, I can't complain because I know the material I am studying and I feel it's a good average.

I think there are some students in my class who are starting to drop the class...


----------



## Summit (Mar 3, 2005)

Our Chief said "Do you really know what you are doing or are you just faking it? How are you going to fake saving a life?"

Truer point never made.


----------



## Wingnut (Mar 3, 2005)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Wingnut (Mar 3, 2005)

Gah 


I have this nickname for a reason, don't ask  <_<


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 3, 2005)

I take it so seriously becasue of calls like this:

Today we were paged out to the local high school for 16yoM who fell and was having difficulty breathing.  By the time we got there, he was in full arrest.  We shocked once and got a rythym back.  We then flew him to a local hospital where the last I heard he was in stable condition but was still uncosncious.  This was an active, athletic 16yo male with no history of any kind except a concussion five years ago.  There was no apparent reason for him to code on us.




Oh yeah, he was the son of one of our department's members...and that's why I take it so seriously.  You never know when it's going to be for a family member or friend that your services are needed.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Mar 3 2005, 10:55 PM
> * I take it so seriously becasue of calls like this:
> 
> Today we were paged out to the local high school for 16yoM who fell and was having difficulty breathing. By the time we got there, he was in full arrest. We shocked once and got a rythym back. We then flew him to a local hospital where the last I heard he was in stable condition but was still uncosncious. This was an active, athletic 16yo male with no history of any kind except a concussion five years ago. There was no apparent reason for him to code on us.
> ...




There was a story like that in some magazine, that was to support the idea of public AED's. A Teenager was playing basketball, had no prior hx, fell onto his chest-causing no apparent injury. The sudden compression on his chest caused instant cardiac arrest, I believe the AED at the school was used in favor of the patient. 


When I took my EMT class, people wanted to get together after class, but nobody wanted to study. I wanted to study every minute I could, and I still don't know why half of the people took the class. One guy knew less when the class was over I'm convinced. He was asked to explain why he would get "Air Transport" for a scenario. He thought "Air Trasport" was the use of portable oxygen...  :huh:  How they managed to get nothing out of the best classes I've ever attended, I'll never know. Some people just shouldn't work in EMS. Maybe they are looking at EMS as a short cut to a career, and then discover you need to have a passion for the job and bomb out.


----------



## rescuecpt (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blueeighty8_@Mar 4 2005, 12:03 AM
> * There was a story like that in some magazine, that was to support the idea of public AED's. A Teenager was playing basketball, had no prior hx, fell onto his chest-causing no apparent injury. The sudden compression on his chest caused instant cardiac arrest, I believe the AED at the school was used in favor of the patient. *


It's a law that schools have them in NY state because of a lacrosse player in my school district who died when hit in the chest with a lacrosse ball during a game.

Northport-East Northport School District Leads The Way
In response to the tragic death of Louis Acompora, the Northport-East Northport School District has aggressively implemented Automated External Defibrillators into their Emergency Response Plan for school district personnel. The district has distributed over twenty AEDs throughout its schools, and have extensively trained numerous staff members in the use of AEDs. For information on how the Northport-East Northport School District implemented their plan, please contact Superintendent of Schools, Dr. William Brosnan.

Louis Acompora Memorial Foundation "Taking our children out of harm's way"

There are a lot of interesting articles about this there.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Mar 4, 2005)

One of our instructors, on our first day, why we were taking this class.  At the time there were 18 people in the class.  9 of them said they are FF and need it for their resumes, 3 of them said they were bored with their current jobs and just decided to try something else,  1 is an RN and wants to fly, 3 want different positions with the company they are with, 1 is still in highschool and by taking a college course she gets to get out of class at 11 each day, and I intend to continue on and apply the the Paramedic course.

Anybody care to venture a guess as to which ones have failed out already?  Or will be failing out real soon?

One of the girls that tagged along, doesnt understand even the basic terms.  Like I asked her the contraindications for administering activated charcol.

She asked me what that "contdictation" word means.

Ugh!  Shaking my head.


----------



## EMTstudent (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Mar 4 2005, 07:28 AM
> * She asked me what that "contdictation" word means.
> 
> Ugh!  Shaking my head. *


 That's unbelievable.



My class about 1/2 of them are going into the fire academy (since it's a requirement here to be an EMT in order to get INTO the fire academy) so that's okay.  
We have 4 people who want to be RN's, so they are taking this because they are waiting to get accepted into nursing. 
We have an 18 yr old who was just bored right after high school... she has no idea what's going on.
We have a few "career change" people in the class.  But they are okay...they are taking it seriously, but they only want to stay as EMT's or pursue nursing, or PA after this.  
I am the ONLY one who is in this to become a paramedic.


----------



## Jon (Mar 4, 2005)

> *We have an 18 yr old who was just bored right after high school... she has no idea what's going on.*





> *1 is still in highschool and by taking a college course she gets to get out of class at 11 each day, and I intend to continue on and apply the the Paramedic course.
> 
> Anybody care to venture a guess as to which ones have failed out already? Or will be failing out real soon?
> 
> ...





Ok - I started class at 15 (turned 16 two weeks into course). I had been involved in the fire co's explorer program, and really wanted to become a paramedic eventually. I was one of the top 3 people straight through the class.

Also in my class was a 17 year old who was the daughter of a local paramedic and a local firefighter. She passed, also with flying colors,

My class also had sevral firefighters in it, some young, some old - some did fine, some had to be helped with blood pressures.

This was an evening summer program. We also had two 18/19 year old female college students who were looking at medicine / nursing as a profession - both did fine through the course.

Jon


----------



## Summit (Mar 4, 2005)

In general, given the success rates of AEDs when they happen to be applicable on the rare chance htere is a situation where it would even be taken off itst stand, I think the funds spent on public AEDs, very expensive devices, could be spent in other ways that would save far more lives.


----------



## EMTstudent (Mar 4, 2005)

> *Ok - I started class at 15 (turned 16 two weeks into course). I had been involved in the fire co's explorer program, and really wanted to become a paramedic eventually. I was one of the top 3 people straight through the class.
> 
> Also in my class was a 17 year old who was the daughter of a local paramedic and a local firefighter. She passed, also with flying colors,
> 
> ...




We're not bashing young people... I was describing the students in my class. One of the soon-to-be fire fighters is also 18 and he's doing terrific.  He's part of my study group also. I only know she's 18 because she told us.  I don't know everyone's age in my class...


----------



## rescuecpt (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Summit_@Mar 4 2005, 03:11 PM
> * In general, given the success rates of AEDs when they happen to be applicable on the rare chance htere is a situation where it would even be taken off itst stand, I think the funds spent on public AEDs, very expensive devices, could be spent in other ways that would save far more lives. *


 Like?

I always ask myself this question in circumstances like this.  If it was my family, how much would I be willing to pay to save them?  Even if it is never my family it is nice to know it is there.  And AEDs aren't THAT expensive - hell, it costs more to keep criminals alive in jail than for one year in NY State than to outfit every school with an AED.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 4, 2005)

EXPENSIVE!?!?!

You have no idea how lucky we are 'these days'!

Ten years ago, we purchased just TWO AED's; that cost us over $28,000.00.


Two weeks ago we purchased SIX AED's; the cost was less than $10,000.00-even with all the training matierials!

The one piece of equipment that has been so controversal over the years, yet everyone should have in their rig-is finally available to EVERYONE at amazingly low prices.

The fire service and EMS have always paid TOO MUCH for our necessities. Compare catalogs, I do this as a purchasing agent, look for the best prices. We are paying too much for everything because they know we need it, and can't get by with out it. I can buy our first aid supplies in bulk from WalMart, for about 45% less than I can from name brand catalogs such as our "regional supplier" Bound Tree. The commonwealth of PA buys their products from BoundTree (someone is probably getting a kickback). PA just purchased Minilators, one each for every EMS services that participated in a state wide domestic terrorism class. They cost more in BoundTree than any catalog on the market. Why do they charge us so much? Because we need it. 

However, I believe that the cost of such important things going down is leading a trend in Emergency Medical supply. Grab a new catalog, open it to something you really use often like complex splints or even the cot. These big and rugged Ferno and Stryker cots used to run anywhere from eight to twelve THOUSAND dollars. That's a lot for a bed with wheels, and they only went up and down-that was it, simple wheels.

Now they have big wheels, some have wheels with tread that grab the terrain, some even have tracks like the stryker stair chairs. You can push the cut up and down stairs instead of lifting. The new costs are anywhere from one to five thousand dollars. Traction splint prices have came down hundreds. 

Too bad the fire service suppliers can't jump on the bandwagon, I just ordered TFT Pistol Grip 500gpm adj. Nozzles. H@#% $%#!  You could probably build a small fire house for the cost of those eight nozzles!


----------



## Jon (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blueeighty8_@Mar 4 2005, 07:44 PM
> * EXPENSIVE!?!?!
> 
> You have no idea how lucky we are 'these days'!
> ...


 I have seen the Phillips "Home" AED priced at less than 2k.

I know that an LP500 can run close to 5k.


----------



## Jon (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTstudent_@Mar 4 2005, 04:09 PM
> * We're not bashing young people... I was describing the students in my class. One of the soon-to-be fire fighters is also 18 and he's doing terrific.  He's part of my study group also. I only know she's 18 because she told us.  I don't know everyone's age in my class... *


 Never said you were - jsut saying that someone is giving young EMT wannabes a bad name :lol:   

Jon


----------



## Wingnut (Mar 4, 2005)

QUOTE (Summit @ Mar 4 2005, 03:11 PM) 
In general, given the success rates of AEDs when they happen to be applicable on the rare chance htere is a situation where it would even be taken off itst stand, I think the funds spent on public AEDs, very expensive devices, could be spent in other ways that would save far more lives.  

*****


I'd like to know what kind of ideas you have as well. Anything to keep around public areas that might save more lives is a definite plus. I always think about something happening to someone who might be shopping at the mall, and I hate to think I couldn't do anything because I didn't have the equipment on hand. (I'm seriously considering getting one of those kits to keep in my car, but they're awfully expensive, while this contradicts what I'm about to say below, I just can't afford it right now)

I wouldn't say that having AED's anywhere aren't worth the price though. One life saved is worth the 5k spent (if that).


----------



## coloradoemt (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Mar 3 2005, 06:23 AM
> *
> 
> Oh, and for the record, He has the top average in our class, I am 2 points behind him with the second highest.  But thats okay, I will catch him on this next exam.  :lol:  :lol: *


 I am glad you are doing so well in class. I also applaud you for dedication to your class. Doing well in class or not does not hold much water for me. I have met a few very book smart individuals who are a mess on the street and vice versa. Just the other night I ran a MVA on my volly dept. with a First responder I had recently graded on a Trauma assessment during practicals. He was a mess in class and shined brightly on scene. So I would not jump the gun judging those whose study habits and grades aren't as good as yours. I do recognize that there are those who should not be in EMS... no dedication... but lack of grades or study habits is not a definate way to sort them out.

This is an opinion of coloradoemt and in no way reflects the opinions of emtlife.  :lol:


----------



## Summit (Mar 5, 2005)

What could the money go to? Preventative education and more public FA classes is just whats off the top of my head.


----------



## CodeSurfer (Mar 5, 2005)

I think having AED's available in public places is worth the cost.  The difference a few minutes makes when someone goes into arrest is drastic.  I know in San Diego it is a growing trend in public places such as amusement parks (Sea World), the airport, office buildings, downtown has a few places with them I believe.  I also think that they have the same ones as the medics so when they arrive on scene they can just plug the pads into their machine and go.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Mar 5, 2005)

As far as book smarts and street smarts goes, I too agree there is a big difference.  I have been a first responder/ff for two years.  I have seen many people who did fantastic on the book portions and could not for the life of them transfer that to real life scenerios, and vise versa.

I also know my skills, and have had many of paramedic comment to me and relay to our chiefs (AC, DC, and Chief) and ask my current instructors when I will complete the program because, they would take me on as their partner any day.  

The funny thing is, even though I am confident in my skills as I have learned them, I still get the butterflies before each practicle check off or written exam, or clinical time. 

Maybe I do take the studying and school part way to serious, but just because a person might be able to do a bang up job on scene in real life, it means absolutly nothing if they cannot pass the couse and get their certs to begin with.


----------



## EMTstudent (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Mar 4 2005, 08:28 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Mar 4 2005, 08:28 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-EMTstudent_@Mar 4 2005, 04:09 PM
> * We're not bashing young people... I was describing the students in my class. One of the soon-to-be fire fighters is also 18 and he's doing terrific. He's part of my study group also. I only know she's 18 because she told us. I don't know everyone's age in my class... *


Never said you were - jsut saying that someone is giving young EMT wannabes a bad name :lol:   

Jon [/b][/quote]
 No problem...I just want everyone to make sure that I wasn't saying anything bad about them.

Some of the youngin's aren't doing so well only because they are goofing off and talking through the whole class.
The oldest one in the class who's a CNA isn't doing so hot either... (And she's also one of these "know-it-alls")


----------



## Phridae (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTstudent+Mar 8 2005, 08:44 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (EMTstudent @ Mar 8 2005, 08:44 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem...I just want everyone to make sure that I wasn't saying anything bad about them.

Some of the youngin's aren't doing so well only because they are goofing off and talking through the whole class.
The oldest one in the class who's a CNA isn't doing so hot either... (And she's also one of these "know-it-alls") [/b][/quote]
 Oh, in my Basic class we had two CNA's who just pissed me off. They stood around with their hands on the hips, looking at their nails. During practicals, they would say things like "Oh, we do this all the time" The scenario being a pt who has just fell 15 feet. Really? Do that all the time? In a nursing home? Wasn't aware they were so bad now.  I know for a fact that the instructor didnt care for them. Guess what? They failed.

I was 17 when I started my Basic class. There were a few young people, and some looking for a career change also.  We were all mentally the same age, so the class worked well together. We didnt lose anyone the entire class. If someone didnt show up, everyone was calling wondering where they were. My iv-tech class is nothing like it. Almost everyday someone else is missing.


----------



## rescuecpt (Mar 9, 2005)

People dropped like flies from my critical care class... partly because of the workload, partly because of the teacher...  I think we went from 39 to 18 with 16 passing (right Alex?)


----------



## EMTstudent (Mar 9, 2005)

I am very surprised on how many are hanging on in my class right now.  However, midterms are tonight and tomorrow.  I am interested to see who's hanging on after this week.  (Next week is withdrawl deadline).  :unsure: 

Yeah, the CNA in my class she does the same thing... she always interupts when we're studying trying to answer all of our questions. It's a little frustrating because we're trying to learn it whether or not she already knows it.  
There is a girl in my class who works for an Urgent Care Facility and she studies just as hard as we do.  She was knowledgable in the vital signs area which helped us, but she approached it with a helping hand.

We're all having alot of fun in the class... It's amazing how much one person can learn in such a short period of time.  :wacko: 
I am still trying to adjust my brain to keep it from going on information overload.  :blink:  

Anyways, I am gonna read a few more posts and go to lunch so I can study for my midterm.  :wacko:

Later


----------



## Wingnut (Mar 9, 2005)

Good Luck on your midterm!!!


----------



## MedicPrincess (Mar 9, 2005)

Good Luck to you!  We have an exam as well tonight.  Bulk will be on Ch 19-25, but so far on the other exams about 1/3 of the test is pulled from other chapters as well.

We started clinicals this week.  It is really starting to feel like we are getting somewhere now.  Its all finally coming together and being able to put it to practicle use is great!

Plus, the hospital I am assigned to has a VERY WELL STOCKED "break room" for EMS people.   Recliners, Tv, all the food and drink you could want, and a bed in one corner.  I think that is the room our instructor told us he had better not catch us hanging out in. 

"Honest, I only went in there to study a little"  h34r:  h34r:


----------



## EMTstudent (Mar 10, 2005)

LOL!!!

Yeah, I would be goin in there to catch a cat nap... Uh...sorry sir, I must have experienced a syncable episode??!!

The midterm was good.  It was really easy.  Tonight, is the Lab Practical Midterm, in which we "do" the patient assessment on plastic people.  I named mine Jed.

I think I will be okay.  We have 15 minutes to do it in... and last night I did it in 5.  So...here's to practicing!

Cya!


----------



## Wingnut (Mar 10, 2005)

Lucky! We had 10 minutes to do our assessments. Do they split your practical exams up? We had a medical assessment for our midterm and a trauma assessment for our final.


----------



## EMTstudent (Mar 10, 2005)

Wow, 10 minutes? Unreal.    

Not sure what our final will be, but our midterm is patient assessment as a whole and a part of it is the rapid trauma assessment.  I am getting a little nervous now, because I have to leave in like 20 minutes to go take my test...  :unsure:  :blink:  :unsure: 


Keep your fingers crossed


----------



## MedicPrincess (Mar 10, 2005)

Good Luck to you.  Our exam last night was #3 of 4 for EMT 2.  I scored only an 81, but I am good with that.  I am going into the final only needing a 43 to pass and move onto EMT 3.  I think I should do fine.

You'll do fine.  Just remember to breath!!!!


----------



## Wingnut (Mar 10, 2005)

I'm sure you did great...Let us know


----------



## CodeSurfer (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Mar 10 2005, 03:29 PM
> * Lucky! We had 10 minutes to do our assessments. Do they split your practical exams up? We had a medical assessment for our midterm and a trauma assessment for our final. *


 My class was similar, except they didnt grade us on the medical assessment on our midterm.  The teacher told us we would have to do it for the midterm and everyone flipped out because we had barely been in class for a week and hadnt learned all the medical stuff yet.  So after everyone took the midterm she told us in class that it wasnt graded and everyone was very relieved. :lol:   She told us she only does it so we will work on patient assessment before its week 4 and we're cramming for the final.  Then we were graded on medical and trauma at the final.  

There is a method to her madness... only one person out of 39 in a 4 week class failed.


----------



## shorthairedpunk (Mar 12, 2005)

I take only a portion of the class time serious, I take seriously what I need to do my job, what I dont take serious is the crap they teach us that makes us sound ignorant, like alot of the big words that are irrelevant for us to actually use, I leanr them, but I blow iff instruction to use it,. When we use the big words, even ones like proximal, all id does is add to other "real" medical people that we are a pseudo-health profession thats wearing its big brothers shoes to look cool.

As far as the job goes, though, I just recently renewed my license and had seriously considered not doing so, but then I began to think about it. I take this aspect seriously not because i think im important, but that I am trained. I took the courses and became what i am and now it would be wrong for me to not make myself available to those who need what i have leanred. The selfishness of ending it outweighed the BS that we endure within the profession, so I filled out my forms.

I dont take it seriously because i am a life saver, I dont believe EMS saves as many lives as it would like people to believe.

I dont take it serious because of the adrenaline, even a page for a rollover accident with entrapment barely gets my heart racing.

I take it seriously becasuse i made the decision to learn how to do something that benefits society, and since i learned it, and have lost the choice to unlearn it, I learned to do it well. So now, until my body or mind will no longer allow me to do it, I am required to do it, do it well, and take it seriously.


----------



## EMTstudent (Mar 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Mar 10 2005, 11:36 PM
> * I'm sure you did great...Let us know  *


 I GOT 100 ON MY MIDTERM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I can't believe it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I got a 100 for the written version and also a 100 on the physical pt assessment!!!

I am on cloud 9!!!


----------



## Wingnut (Mar 14, 2005)

WHOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


   CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emtbuff (Mar 14, 2005)

Good job Keep up the good work. B)


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 14, 2005)

Way to go!!!!


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 14, 2005)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Jon (Mar 14, 2005)

great job....Keep it up

jon


----------



## EMTstudent (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks guys!!!!!!!!  

   

It really feels great!!!!


----------



## MedicPrincess (Mar 14, 2005)

Sorry, I am late on this (REAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLYYYYY) long few days...

but...


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

(smarty pants!    )


----------



## EMTstudent (Mar 15, 2005)

*Bows* Thank you thank you!


Thanks for all the well wishes and encouragements!!!


----------

